# hyundai 140lcd7 or case cx160



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

slow parts support being the local dealer parts guys or hyundai in general??


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not bashing hyundai but my experience is bad parts support from them, at least in our area, for that reason alone I would be much more interested in Case equipment.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

im thinking id own this 140 till 2k or 3k hours then move on, are you saying the norwalk dealer is the reason for the parts BS


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think there is enough dealers in our area, but chances are you won't have any problems with it before you sell it. Resale value is something to consider, norwalk dealer is only offering us 15,000 for our 210 toward the purchase of a new hyundai 160


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i hear ya im thinking trade will be 40%,,,,,, what are they asking for the 160?? and thanks for the help


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

does that mean your not found of hyundai


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

ctkiteboarding said:


> thats what im thinking BigChris ,,
> 
> i can rent the cx160 for 4k a month, 6k for 2 months 8k for 3 and 100% will go to buying it if i want too that way i can shop out a cx130 loaded the way i want it,, the auction thing is not a firm deal but unless you go you dont know whats there,
> 
> if i dont buy the hyundai 140, it will go up to 63k asking price at the dealer without the thumb,, and i dont know if it will be there later,, by renting the cx160, i control it till i decide to return it or buy it,




Why don't you rent/demo the 140 and see if it is capable of doing the basement digs that you might run into occasionally.

You know the 160 can handle it, the question is will the 140 be up to the task. The only way to find out is to get her out there and run her through the paces. 

You might be pleasantly surprised.....and save some money as well.


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

ctkiteboarding said:


> i hear ya im thinking trade will be 40%,,,,,, what are they asking for the 160?? and thanks for the help


Sorry for the delay, storm problems...norwalk dealer is asking 96,000 for a new 160 with a blade on it.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i hear ya fh im booked for awhile with tree work the basement is pushed back a week so i have a little extra time to look around, tgeb the 140 will do it, just the hyundai thing has me moving slow, looking at a kobelco 115sdz with 1400hrs after work today, anyone have seat time in kobelco??


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

ctkiteboarding said:


> i hear ya fh im booked for awhile with tree work the basement is pushed back a week so i have a little extra time to look around, tgeb the 140 will do it, just the hyundai thing has me moving slow, looking at a kobelco 115sdz with 1400hrs after work today, anyone have seat time in kobelco??


 
Haven't run a 115 but we've owned a couple kobelcos and I've run a few more, they have all been good and also dealer support is good.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

ctkiteboarding said:


> i hear ya fh im booked for awhile with tree work the basement is pushed back a week so i have a little extra time to look around, tgeb the 140 will do it, just the hyundai thing has me moving slow, looking at a kobelco 115sdz with 1400hrs after work today, anyone have seat time in kobelco??


Kobelcos are one of the fastest machines on the market. Some of the older machines can get hydraulic chatter when you are working them hard and fast . Usually happens when you go from working at full speed to trying to grade something out. Personally I would buy either a kobelco 115, 135 or a Komatsu 128 or 138. The japs know how to build excavators.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

WC&T said:


> Kobelcos are one of the fastest machines on the market. Some of the older machines can get hydraulic chatter when you are working them hard and fast . Usually happens when you go from working at full speed to trying to grade something out. Personally I would buy either a kobelco 115, 135 or a Komatsu 128 or 138. The japs know how to build excavators.


 a 138 is 20k more with 1500 hrs but i agree komatsu and kobelcos are nice machines , i rented a blade runner last year:thumbup: 

the dealer dropped off the 140 to demo and if i want i can rent it for a month just to get my job going and shop abit more for a deal ,


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The final just went out on my buddys CX240. A complete rebuilt final is $29,000 with the core. He is just patching it.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ctkiteboarding said:


> i hear ya fh im booked for awhile with tree work the basement is pushed back a week so i have a little extra time to look around, tgeb the 140 will do it, just the hyundai thing has me moving slow, looking at a kobelco 115sdz with 1400hrs after work today, anyone have seat time in kobelco??


We have a 98' Kobelco 200 Mark IV. It isn't a fast machine, but it is a digging mofo.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> The final just went out on my buddys CX240. A complete rebuilt final is $29,000 with the core. He is just patching it.


How on earth do they justify that cost!!! I would imagine a good machine shop could build a set of planetary gears, metric bearings, and a new motor and that should be well under $29,000. Much of machine purchases boil down to parts cost in my opinion. 

I have been rebuilding a Komatsu 128 and am finding that some dealers charge well beyond what is reasonable for parts that you can source or fabricate elsewhere. Example: A door clip for an access door-$66. One of those 10cent spring loaded paper clips is more complicated and larger in size. $550 for a window that costs $150 max to be custom cut out of laminated glass at a local shop. Bearings, pins, etc. etc. To build the machine piece by piece I would have 5million dollars into it at the rate I'm going!!


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

well two days of demo on the 140 and its strong as hell not exactly a speed demon but steady and strong,, ac doesnt work thou dealer will have to look at the one , im a BIG fan of COLD AC


----------



## pdmcgowan (Feb 27, 2010)

Always liked the blade to use for slight grading. Everyone I talked to on it warned about pushing with it and final drives. Have they ever got around the strengthen things up on them?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i dont push too much, the blade is a cln up/ leveling thing,,, its handy but will get in the way every so often, damned if you do damned if ya dont i guess


----------

